# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

[FONT=&quot]*





*[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]*Frage 8: Was versteht der Verband unter dem Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ in Bezug auf folgende Punkte:*[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung Setzkeschers (Stichwort Lebensmittelsicherheit von gefangenen Fischen)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Anlanden des (Raub-) Fisches ohne Unterfangkescher (z.B. durch Kiemengriff)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Verwendung von Anzahl und Art der Haken (Stichworte: Hakenform, Paternoster, Drilling)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Zurücksetzen von nicht geschonten Fischen (also außerhalb von Schonzeit und Schonmaß)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Lokale Verwendung von Entnahmefenster _[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Angeln an Forellenteich(en) „put and take“ (sog. Angelzirkus)_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Messen, Wiegen und Fotografieren von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Art der Verwertung von gefangenen Fischen_[/FONT]
_·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln (Stichworte: Königsfischen, Vergleichsfischen, Hegefischen)_[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner: Das korreliert mit Frage 3. Wir wollen in Zukunft mehr und deutlicher zu einzelnen Aspekten Stellung beziehen. Wobei viele der Fragen selbst unter Anglern sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden. [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Online-Tutorial:
"Wie umgehe ich eine Frage, ohne darauf zu antworten."


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Ich entnehme der Antwort, dass der DAFV noch immer nicht den geringsten Plan hat, was die "gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei" sein soll. Ist ja klasse. Da wird der Begriff auf der HP benutzt, aber man weiß selber nicht, was es es ist.


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

sers,

aber es klingt doch so schön....

(denkt euch hier den kotzsmiley)

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*



Leech schrieb:


> Online-Tutorial:
> "Wie umgehe ich eine Frage, ohne darauf zu antworten."



Ein Jahr liegt meine Frage nun beim DAFV und sie haben es immer noch nicht geschafft, den von ihnen selbst gewählten Begriff zu definieren oder zu erklären. Das zeigt die unfassbare Inkompetenz dieses Verbandes.


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Die haben nicht mal eine blasse Ahnung, was ein solcher Begriff bedeutet.
Da zählt man doch nicht irgendwelche (mit den Mitglieds-LVs nicht abgestimmten!) Punkte auf.

Vielleicht hätten sie mal Dr. Thomas Günther (AB Nickname: Brotfisch) anrufen sollen.





Lindner schrieb:


> _·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln _[/FONT]


:vik:

Peter Mohnert hat der alten Redaktion nach seiner verlorenen Klage zugeschnauzt, dass der Ärger mit dem AB ihn gesundheitlich geschädigt habe.
Wenn wer das hier liest:


Lindner schrieb:


> _·         _[FONT=&quot]_Durchführung von Wettangeln _[/FONT]


und dann tot umfällt, ist tatsächlich das AB schuld,
aber anders als erwartet. :q


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Lindner: Das korreliert mit Frage 3. Wir wollen in Zukunft mehr und deutlicher zu einzelnen Aspekten Stellung beziehen. Wobei viele der Fragen selbst unter Anglern sehr kontrovers diskutiert werden. [/FONT][/FONT]



Wäre das nicht hier eine Möglichkeit gewesen?


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Auch hier mein Eindruck:
Mangelnde Sachkompetenz des hauptamtlichen Pressesprechers
oder
nur mangelnde Vorbereitung für die Antworten

In jedem Fall sehe ich eine Überforderung des hauptamtlichen Pressesprechers.

Es ist doch egal, wie kontrovers dies unter Anglern diskutiert wird, aber jeder der kontrovers diskutiert, hat wenigstens eine Vorstellung der genannten Begrifflichkeit.
Welche, gerne auch kontroverse, Vorstellung des Begriffs hat der Verband.
Aber wichtiger:
Wäre es nicht Zeit, den Begriff begreifbar zu machen?
Hat der Presseprecher es intellektuell nicht verstanden, dass hier eher die Metaebene gefragt ist und nicht die Diskussione eines womöglich einzelnen Unterpunktes?


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

@Toni
Ausdrücklich _ohne_ Lindner in Schutz nehmen zu wollen:
das hat er doch nicht allein verbrochen.
An einigen Stellen ist auch ganz klar Happach-Kasans Schreib-/Argumentations-Stil zu erkennen.
Es ist der DAFV, der 'antwortet',
nicht der Öffentlichkeitsmitarbeiter persönlich.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Toni
> Ausdrücklich _ohne_ Lindner in Schutz nehmen zu wollen:
> das hat er doch nicht allein verbrochen.
> An einigen Stellen ist auch ganz klar Happach-Kasans Schreib-/Argumentations-Stil zu erkennen.
> ...




Doch Kati,

egal wer es verfasst, Lindner spricht für den Verband und steht im Amt dafür gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit. Er hat sich als Ansprechpartner hier im AB angeboten und das ist er jetzt.
Er kann ja den Ball von mir (MIR, da du mich ja angesprochen hast) gerne weiterschießen an die Präsine ...
und wenn er hier nicht getroffen werden will, da nicht selbst betroffen von seinem Gesagten, dann darf er nicht weiter im Feld stehen.

Sprich:
Ein Pressesprecher hat zu dem Gesagten grundsätzlich zu stehen, sonst kann er es nicht überzeugt tun;
und ein Pressesprecher hat die Aufgabe eines Beraters, der in seinem Weitergegebenen auch Schaden vom Arbeitgeber abwenden muss.
Gute Pressesprecher, und ich kenne da doch auch welche, die recherchieren, beraten, formulieren, diplomatieren ... 

und manche sind machmals eigen und selbstbewußt richtungsweisend, soweit es die Loyalitätspflicht erlaubt ...

aber ich rede hier von guten und sehr guten Pressesprecher ...


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Meinte das ja eher so:
für diesen Mist ist in erster Linie der DAFV als Ganzes haftbar zu machen;
dazu natürlich jeder, der dazu gehört;
Präsine, Präsidium, GF, Lindner selbstverständlich auch, 
meinen Mitleidsbonus für ehemals mutiges Engagement in BaWü (auch wenn jede Basis dazu fehlte), ist nun auch restlos aufgebraucht.
Aber auch die LVs, die immer noch weiter Durchhalteparolen runtersingen, müssen sich diesen Schwachsinn vorhalten lassen.

Und ich befürchte, tibulski sehen wir nach diesem Doppel-GAU (Interview + Antworten) hier eh nich mehr wieder...


----------



## Vanner (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frage war nicht, ob einige Punkte unter Anglern kontrovers diskutiert werden. Die Frage war, was der DAFV unter dem Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ versteht. Dazu lese ich hier nichts, war aber irgendwie auch zu erwarten. |gr:


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Das Ziel der Fragestellung war nicht einfach nur eine Antwort abzugeben, sondern diese inhaltlich zu beantworten!

Oh man!


----------



## Bobster (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Begriff „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“*

Soso, beim DAFV wird dem Raubfisch beim anlanden 
 in die Kiemen gegriffen 

 Zu mehr muss ich mich hier nicht äußern #d


----------

